

SkyNet now officially online - sync your watches - December 12, 2011 - fpp
http://www.fas.org/irp/congress/2011_cr/cyberwar.html
On December 12, 2011 congress has authorized offensive military action in Cyberspace -<p>CONFERENCE REPORT ON H.R. 1540, NATIONAL DEFENSE AUTHORIZATION ACT FOR FISCAL YEAR 2012 -<p>SEC. 954. MILITARY ACTIVITIES IN CYBERSPACE.
======
fpp
On December 12, 2011 congress has authorized offensive military action in
Cyberspace -

CONFERENCE REPORT ON H.R. 1540, NATIONAL DEFENSE AUTHORIZATION ACT FOR FISCAL
YEAR 2012 -

(see some comments at [http://www.activistpost.com/2011/12/congress-
authorizes-offe...](http://www.activistpost.com/2011/12/congress-authorizes-
offensive-military.html) ) SEC. 954. MILITARY ACTIVITIES IN CYBERSPACE.

